# Forum General General Discussion  Favorite Russian Music Groups?

## Trzeci_Wymiar

I LOVE RUSSIAN MUSIC 
Here's my faves: 
5nizza, UG, Assai, NTL, Serega (couple songs), Vlad Vysоtsky, DDT, Tanci Minus, Nautilus Pompilious, TNMK (Ukranian, but okay...), Sergei Babkin 
I'm wondering what YOU ALL LIKE!!?? 
Does anybody have any suggestions as far as rap groups??? I know of UG, NTL, Assai, Serega, Timati, KASTA, that's all.

----------


## Оля

> 5nizza, UG, Assai, NTL, Serega (couple songs)

 I don't know them.   

> Vlad Vysоtsky

 His name is not Vlad, but Vladimir.

----------


## Dogboy182

Yessss NTL!!  :: ) 
новосиб ёу!!! 
Other good rap is Белые братья, Драго, and юг. Игорёк calls himself a rapper but he is more like... makes funny songs to rap beats... 
Check out this video... its hilarious!! http://youtube.com/watch?v=6kpDHKmXQFA 
I guess if you don't really understand russian it wont be that funny but you should get all игорёк songs anyway. Lots of catchy tunes. Most people 30 and under knows who he is.

----------


## gRomoZeka

[quote=Оля] 

> 5nizza, UG, Assai, NTL, Serega (couple songs)

 I don't know them.[/quote:15rwfcxn]
Оля, ты не знаешь Пятницу и Серегу? =)
Не слышала никогда "Я са-алдат, недоношенный ребенок войны-ы..." и "Черный бумер"? Не верю. ))) 
PS. 5nizza and TNMK are from Kharkov. Go, Kharkov!  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

She knows серёга... we just talked about his latest song Чики... Twice!!

----------


## Оля

> Оля, ты не знаешь Пятницу и Серегу? =)

 Нет, слава богу.   

> Не слышала никогда "Я са-алдат, недоношенный ребенок войны-ы..." и "Черный бумер"? Не верю. )))

 "Черный бумер" - это то, что в фильме "Бумер" звучит? Ну в фильме слышала. "Саааалдата", к счастью, не слышала.    

> She knows серёга... we just talked about his latest song Чики... Twice!!

 Ты думаешь, я тут всё читаю, особенно на английском?

----------


## Rtyom

> "Черный бумер" - это то, что в фильме "Бумер" звучит? Ну в фильме слышала. "Саааалдата", к счастью, не слышала.

 Если бы этот бред звучал в фильме, это было бы БОЛЕЕ чем странно.  ::   
А по теме... Ничего популярного не слушаю и не собираюсь слушать... Так что почти все имена здесь мне ни о чём не говорят.

----------


## sperk

Мельница и Kukuruza

----------


## BappaBa

> "Черный бумер" - это то, что в фильме "Бумер" звучит?

 Не, во времена фильма Сереги еще не было, его позже по телеку пиарить начали: "Черный бумер, чёрный бумер  под окном катается. Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер  девкам очень нравится." =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "Саааалдата", к счастью, не слышала.

 Эх, да разве счастье в этом?  :: 
Вот, можешь послушать: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q09mPKTAI70
Не бойся, они больше растаманы, чем рэпперы, под акустическую гитару поют.

----------


## Оля

> Не, во времена фильма Сереги еще не было, его позже по телеку пиарить начали: "Черный бумер, чёрный бумер  под окном катается. Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер  девкам очень нравится." =)

 Ну я телек не смотрю почти. По крайней мере, когда начинается что-то вроде этого, сразу выключаю.   

> Эх, да разве счастье в этом?

 В этом тоже.   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

i like DDT, пикник, кино, земфира, ария, Б2, мумий тролль, дельфин, пилот listen to наше radio a lot too

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Не, во времена фильма Сереги еще не было, его позже по телеку пиарить начали: "Черный бумер, чёрный бумер  под окном катается. Чёрный бумер, чёрный бумер  девкам очень нравится." =)   Ну я телек не смотрю почти. По крайней мере, когда начинается что-то вроде этого, сразу выключаю.

 телек = телевидение? 
Что такое бумер?

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  She knows серёга... we just talked about his latest song Чики... Twice!!   Ты думаешь, я тут всё читаю, особенно на английском?

 Yes...

----------


## BappaBa

> телек = телевидение?
> Что такое бумер?

 т*е*лек=телевизор (for example: по телеку сегодня футбол)
б*у*мер=BMW (народное название)
=)

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by sperk  телек = телевидение?
> Что такое бумер?   телек=телевизор
> бумер=BMW (народное назвение)
> =)

 Народное название, популяризованное после фильма «Бумер». Вообще автомобили марки «БМВ» всегда называли «бомбами».  ::  А вот теперь называют «бумерами»...

----------


## BappaBa

> Народное название, популяризованное после фильма «Бумер». Вообще автомобили марки «БМВ» всегда называли «бомбами».  А вот теперь называют «бумерами»...

 Никогда не слышал "бомба" =(, но все мои знакомые называли бэ-эм-вэшки "бумерами" задолго до фильма. 
В продолжение:
Mercedes=мерс, м*е*рин

----------


## sperk

> Народное название, популяризованное после фильма «Бумер».

 Хороший фильм?

----------


## BappaBa

> Хороший фильм?

 Про бандитов 90-х. В своем жанре хороший. Из той же серии приличный фильм "24 часа". 
Отрывок из "Бумера" http://youtube.com/watch?v=0wlHY9DaubQ&feature=related

----------


## Dogboy182

there is also a бумер 2 already... called Бумер второй (The second BMW). 
Its not as good as the first (as with most sequils) but it ties up all the loose ends. At any rate I think they are good movies and has the same guy from Бригада in it, though I cant recall his name.

----------


## Dogboy182

Woah! Is that guy who gets his @ss beat the same guy who played that капитан in Солдаты?? I forgot his name too :P But I didnt notice him before when I saw Бумер... Reminds me, I love солдаты as well  ::  
*Edit, his name is Капитан зубов*  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Woah! Is that guy who gets his @ss beat the same guy who played that капитан in Солдаты?? I forgot his name too :P

 Ага, это он. =) Актер Алексей Ошурков. 
В Бумере и Бригаде играл Владимир Вдовиченков.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by sperk  телек = телевидение?
> Что такое бумер?   телек=телевизор
> бумер=BMW (народное назвение)
> =)   Народное название, популяризованное после фильма «Бумер». Вообще автомобили марки «БМВ» всегда называли «бомбами».  А вот теперь называют «бумерами»...

 О чём ты говоришь, я слово Бумер слышал в махровых 90-х. И название фильма как раз оттуда взято, а не наоборот.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by sperk  телек = телевидение?
> Что такое бумер?   телек=телевизор
> бумер=BMW (народное назвение)
> =)   Народное название, популяризованное после фильма «Бумер». Вообще автомобили марки «БМВ» всегда называли «бомбами».  А вот теперь называют «бумерами»...   О чём ты говоришь, я слово Бумер слышал в махровых 90-х. И название фильма как раз оттуда взято, а не наоборот.

 Значит, везде по-разному говорят. 
Тем не менее фильм слово либо реанимировал, либо ещё больше распространил.

----------


## Ramil

Сейчас в обиходе я часто слышу слово "Бэха", когда речь идёт о продукции компании Bayerische Motorwerke.

----------


## Red Snow

ВИА Гра.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

лучик мой любимый EL EM EL

----------


## Red Snow

Первая Русская группа я слушал.

----------


## Dogboy182

Первая русская группа, которую я слушал.

----------


## Zaya

> Первая *р*усская группа, которую я услышал/стал слушать (I don't know what you mean).

----------


## Red Snow

*Первая русская группа, которую я стал слушать.* 
Спасибо! 
I've just started learning, so please forgive my mistakes. I know I will learn a lot from this forum.

----------


## Dogboy182

it was the first russian band he listened to.

----------


## Автобус

Децл мой любимый русский рэпер. Серёга, Лигалайз, Ю.Г., и К-26.

----------


## Scrabus

Только русские надо? Хм... *Чи-Ли* нравится группа, *Витас* как поёт, у *Михальчик* голос нравится. В остальном, отдельные песни того же *Наутилуса*,  *Арии*, *Пилот*-а и др. Но не фанат русской музыки по большей части   ::  .

----------


## Dogboy182

лол Децл is a homo. 
Other rappers make fun of him all the time and he only has two CDs in 10 years.  I hope he's taken up painting or some silent hobby.

----------


## Rtyom

> лол Децл is a homo. 
> Other rappers make fun of him all the time and he only has two CDs in 10 years.  I hope he's taken up painting or some silent hobby.

 Actually, not only rappers but many other people. 
You can enjoy this cr@p: http://fackdecl.narod.ru/declataka.html 
Attention: A good load of swearing!

----------


## Dogboy182

LOL WOW thats my new favorite song!! Replacing Привет, Салам! By Чернила!

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  лол Децл is a homo. 
> Other rappers make fun of him all the time and he only has two CDs in 10 years.  I hope he's taken up painting or some silent hobby.   Actually, not only rappers but many other people. 
> You can enjoy this cr@p: http://fackdecl.narod.ru/declataka.html 
> Attention: A good load of swearing!

 Ё, Ртём! большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## Автобус

> лол Децл is a homo. 
> Other rappers make fun of him all the time and he only has two CDs in 10 years.  I hope he's taken up painting or some silent hobby.

 Кто Ты - 2000
Уличный Боец - 2001
AKA Le Truk - 2004 *3 Albums over 4 years* 
What makes you think he is a homo?

----------


## Dogboy182

Ok 3 Cds... with nothing for the past 4 years... 
and    

> What makes you think he is a homo?

 Have you seen his hair?????

----------


## Scrabus

> Have you seen his hair?????

 Korean man -).

----------


## Автобус

> What makes you think he is a homo?
> 			
> 		  Have you seen his hair?????

 His style moved from rap to *REGGAE*. Have you seen Bob Marley's hair? Do you think he is a homo too? Dreadlocks are a common hairstyle associated with Reggae music.

----------


## Dogboy182

He thinks he's reggae but hes white and still tries to make rap. And yeah bob marley sucks too.

----------


## Автобус

> He thinks he's reggae but hes white and still tries to make rap.

 Reggae is seen as a precursor to rap so he can do both. Just because he is white does not mean he can't be Reggae.
So you don't like him because he doesn't fit the stereotype? Do you hate N'Pans because he is black?

----------


## Lampada

> Do you hate N'Pans because he is black?

 Это провокация. Я бы не отвечала.

----------


## Rtyom

Who's N'Pans freak?

----------


## Dogboy182

Who is N Pan?  
And no dude, you can give out 1,000 reasons about why you think I don't like detsl and how it just makes me wrong and make me look bad. "Oh you don't like this so that must mean you don't like this! You horrible person!" 
Why don't you just admit Detsl sucks? It doesn't mean you can't listen to him. 
Dude i've been listening to blink 182 since like 1996. Guess what? Blink 182 sucks. They're total crap. But I like their songs. I can admit that they suck and when other people say pmg blink sucks. Im like yeah so? I like it. 
Instead of being like. "Oh you don't like blink 182 well that must mean you hate rancid and and black flag since they were influenced by them (yet sound nothing like them) and that must mean this and that".
Dude shut up with your lame theories. Detsl sucks, get over it.

----------


## xRoosterx

Why argue over a matter of personal opinion?

----------


## Dogboy182

Who's arguing? Who's opinion? Its fact.

----------


## Автобус

> Why argue over a matter of personal opinion?

 You are right, it is silly.  

> Who's arguing? Who's opinion? Its fact.

 Just becuase you think so, don't go calling it a fact, that's just being ignorant. And how can you say that a musician sucks if you listen to them. If you actually thought they sucked then you wouldn't be listening to them. That's like complaining about bad food while you continue to eat it.  
Now I'm big on the whole "to each his own" thing so Im just gonna end it here because when it comes down to it everything is personal preference. So if you think he sucks that's fine, but I like his sound.

----------


## giovanni

am i the only one who likes zveri?  I thought that was the thing in russia....  maybe only for women, but to me, they are not bad!

----------


## net surfer

I liked some Звери songs. But the only one I can remember right now is Рома извини or whatever it's called.

----------


## Zaya

Одна из первых и самых известных — "Дожди-пистолеты".
В клипе на песню "Всё, что касается" снялась актриса Анастасия Цветаева, которую многие знают по молодёжным комедиям.

----------


## Dogboy182

Normally I'm mature enough (wait who am I kidding? No I'm not) to let dead dogs lie... But if you didn't even know the offensive level of Huy, its no wonder you like music that is so offensive to your ears? Now it all seems so clear.

----------


## Yazeed

I love Zveri! Don't worry giovanni, you're not the only one!  ::

----------


## Автобус

> Normally I'm mature enough (wait who am I kidding? No I'm not) to let dead dogs lie... But if you didn't even know the offensive level of Huy, its no wonder you like music that is so offensive to your ears? Now it all seems so clear.

 Normally I'm mature enough not to do this: 
Wait no I'm not 
And who are you to tell me what is offensive to my ears? They are mine I'll do with them what I please. And also since I wasn't raised speaking Russian, there is no way could know the offensive level. The literal translation doesn't give it any connotation.

----------


## Zaya

Девочки, не ссорьтесь.

----------


## giovanni

> I love Zveri! Don't worry giovanni, you're not the only one!

 great... i was worried for a minute!  He is huge in russia, i couldnt be the ONLY one

----------


## Dogboy182

> since I wasn't raised speaking Russian, there is no way could know the offensive level. The literal translation doesn't give it any connotation.

 
I guess that's just the difference between my Russian skills and yours. Too bad we can't all be winners.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Автобус  The literal translation doesn't give it any connotation.

 Вот что меня бесит, так это то, что в Oxford Russian Dictionary и оскорбительные слова, и мат помечают одинаково — vulgar(ism). Например, "шлюха" и "х..". Возле последнего стоило бы написать taboo.
"Козёл" же в значении "мерзавец" у них считается сленговым словечком. Наверное, они решили, что это женский сленг.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

*Песня российского реппера Сереги стала звуковой дорожкой для трейлера Grand Theft Auto IV* http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/12/07/gtaiv/  

> Композиция King Ring российского реп-исполнителя Сереги стала музыкальным сопровождением для новейшего трейлера к одной из самых ожидаемых игр последних лет Grand Theft Auto 4. Новый трейлер под названием 'Move Up, Ladies!' http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer_splash.html был размещен на сайте Rockstar несколько часов назад.

----------


## Автобус

> *Песня российского реппера Сереги стала звуковой дорожкой для трейлера Grand Theft Auto IV* http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/12/07/gtaiv/    
> 			
> 				Композиция King Ring российского реп-исполнителя Сереги стала музыкальным сопровождением для новейшего трейлера к одной из самых ожидаемых игр последних лет Grand Theft Auto 4. Новый трейлер под названием 'Move Up, Ladies!' http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer_splash.html был размещен на сайте Rockstar несколько часов назад.

 Да, песня называется "Zwei Kaiser"

----------


## Rtyom

Игру очень ожидаю. Но такого саундтрека совсем не ожидаю.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Игру очень ожидаю. Но такого саундтрека совсем не ожидаю.

 Да какой там саундтрэк? Помнишь же, сменил радиостанцию и всё. =)

----------


## Rtyom

Не, конечно, прикольно будет послушать чисто русскую радиостанцию, если будет... Но, по-моему, лучше всего когда загружаешь в игру свою музыку и едешь под «Калинку-малинку» мочить заокеанских гангстеров...   ::

----------


## AmyMariovna

мои фавориты токио, серебро, и тату!

----------

my favorite russian music groups are
1. t.A.T.u
2. A Sortie
3. Virus
I also like various russian songs, but do not know the artists  ::

----------


## cirkul

Было время я работал с серегой, но сейчас этот "продукт" в России умирает. Что касается моих любимых групп, то таковых нет - т.к. музыкальная индустрия моя работа, приходится не слушать, а отслушивать музыку. Ну вот мне понравилась недавно песенка "Та что" группы Бумбокс, это украина. Еще скоро всем стент известна такая артистка как Зыкина

----------


## Rtyom

Людмилу Зыкину мы и так знаем.  :P

----------


## strawberryfynch

My favorites are: Masha i Medvedi, DDT, Vopli Vidopliassova(they're Ukrainian, I know), Lumen, Landyshi, Tormashki, Distemper, Vitas, Verka Serduchka, the list goes on and on and on.

----------

